# Starburst



## Atlas58 (Jul 2, 2010)

My new Crowntail.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

:-D:-D:-D :nicefish:


----------



## Atlas58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW!!! I love his colors!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

wow!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Amazing vibrant fish you got there! Great name too.


----------



## zilla7777 (Jul 16, 2010)

That is one amazing fish! I love the colours  Also the car you chose to restore is awesome


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I want him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

omg your betta brighten my eyes so beautiful


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He's amazing.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

oh my. his name is very fitting with those vibrant colors he has!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

SO Pretty!!


----------

